# Initiative Bikepark auf der Wasserkuppe



## racejo (22. September 2011)

Hey, der mögliche Liftbetreiber will sehen, dass Interesse an einem Bikepark auf der Wasserkuppe - Rhön besteht. Also los, tretet der IG bei, dann wird das was

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=770


----------



## Lock3 (22. September 2011)

hier bei uns auch noch bissel was: https://www.facebook.com/yotrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (23. September 2011)

Begetreten 

Ich war mit Frau und Kind im Sommer an der Wasserkuppe und musste feststellen, dass der Betreiber dort schon ordentlich was gemacht hat.

Frage: Gibt es da konkrete Vorstellungen vom Liftbetreiber Wiegand, gar schon Aktivitäten oder wird der Betreiber von möglichen Park-Besucher dazu aufgefordert was zu machen?


----------



## racejo (28. September 2011)

Wiegand soll liften. Strecke ehrenamtlich. Oranisatorisches Gemeinde. So wie ich das verstanden habe. Offiziell ist das nicht.

Initiative Bikepark Wasserkuppe. Jetzt auch auf Facebook. Danke fürs beitreten
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/18...if_t=group_r2j


----------



## Ope (2. November 2012)

*DIMB Premium Flowtrail am Kreuzberg/Rhön hatte heute erfolgreich Abnahme
Eröffnung Mai 2013!!!*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=4875&gmid=385680#gmessage385680


----------



## Marc555 (2. November 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> *DIMB Premium Flowtrail am Kreuzberg/Rhön hatte heute erfolgreich Abnahme
> Eröffnung Mai 2013!!!*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=4875&gmid=385680#gmessage385680



Wenn das mal keine guten Nachrichten sind!!!

Ein paar mehr Infos währen schon nicht schlecht. Mit Lift?  


Greetz 

555


----------



## Marc555 (2. November 2012)

Ist das der hier?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5JjHKVBrMk"]Streckenbesichtigung Flowtrail Kreuzberg RhÃ¶n - YouTube[/nomedia]


555


----------



## Ope (2. November 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ist das der hier?
> 
> Streckenbesichtigung Flowtrail Kreuzberg RhÃ¶n - YouTube
> 
> ...



Ja, allerdings ist das Video uralt und der Trail mittlerweile fertig. Die Sprünge neu gemacht usw. . Mittlerweile 1,7km lang.
Man kann mit einem Shuttlebus hochfahren


----------



## Marc555 (19. März 2013)

Lange nichts mehr aus der Rhön gehört...

gibt es da mal Neuigkeiten? Ist das mit der Eröffnung im Mai noch aktuell oder hat sich etwas geändert?
Es könnte ja mal jemand aus der Gegend ein paar Schnappschüsse posten wenn möglich.

Ride on

555


----------



## Ope (19. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Lange nichts mehr aus der Rhön gehört...
> 
> gibt es da mal Neuigkeiten? Ist das mit der Eröffnung im Mai noch aktuell oder hat sich etwas geändert?
> Es könnte ja mal jemand aus der Gegend ein paar Schnappschüsse posten wenn möglich.
> ...



*Eröffnung des Flowtrail Kreuzberg/Rhön ist am 26. Mai 2013*
  (ich hoffe der Schnee verschwindet endlich)


----------



## ml IX (22. März 2013)

Man sieht sich dann am 27.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (23. März 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> Man sieht sich dann am 27.



*Obacht!!!*
Aufgrund der aktuellen Bedingungen und viel zu viel Schnee wurde der Termin geändert. Siehe oben


----------



## Marc555 (24. März 2013)

Danke für die Info!

Gruß


----------

